# Kinderanhänger an 29" Hardtail



## lautrer (21. April 2014)

Moin!

Ich bekomme am Mittwoch mein neues 29" GT Karakoram Elite 2014

Nun meine Frage. Kann ich da Problemlos einen Kinderanhänger anbringen?

Danke euch!


----------



## Stumpimario (21. April 2014)

Mit der entsprechenden Anhängerkupplung für den Anhänger wohl schon. Was ist es den für ein Anhänger?!, Weber, Thule, Chariot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lautrer (21. April 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/KRANICH-Kinder...108134&sr=8-7&keywords=kinderanhänger+fahrrad

Dieser soll es vermutlich werden.


----------



## Stumpimario (21. April 2014)

Rate ich von ab. Ist zu schwer, schlechte Federungseigenschaften, billiges Material was dir/euch unter dem Hintern aus einander fallen wird.
Investiert lieber etwas mehr Geld, da sitzen eure Kinder drin.


----------



## lautrer (21. April 2014)

Hast da einen Tipp für mich?
Bin da absolut unerfahren!


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2014)

Chariot Cougar !


----------



## Stumpimario (21. April 2014)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Chariot Cougar !


Jup der Chariot Cougar 2 wäre wohl das beste für die Kids. Ist zwar nicht billig aber deine Kinder werden es Dir danken. Der Wiederverkaufswert bei guter Behandlung ist fast bei 80% des Kaufwertes von daher fast kein Verlust auf zwei Jahre gesehen.


----------



## 4mate (21. April 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=Chariot+Cougar


----------



## Okidoki (21. April 2014)

Oder einen Burley, die sind Marktführer in der USA. 
Ich finde die Hartschale sicherer und die Federung ausgereifter als beim Thule/Chariot. 
(Davon abgesehen das der Cougar keine hat) 
Preislich sind die auch günstiger.


----------



## Manson-007 (22. April 2014)

Wir hatten als unserer Sohn klein war auch so einen ähnlichen Kinderwagen wie den hier gehabt (KRANICH) und stellt euch mal vor, das Kind hatte überlebt.

Was soll denn teuerer Kinderwagenanhänger an mehr Sicherheit bieten, wenn diese ds CE Zeichen bereits trägt. Wenn an Auto im Worst Case das kleine Ding anfährt, da nützt euch kein teueren Kinderanhängerwagen und die Dinge sind genau so stabil.


----------



## EinsRakete (22. April 2014)

Das wichtige Prüfzeichen ist das GS Siegel, CE spielt in dem Zusammenhang keine nennenswerte Rolle.

Ich kann der Croozer empfehlen, haben uns den vor 4 Jahren zugelegt und sind voll auf zufrieden. Zudem liegt er preislich in einem vernünftigem Rahmen.

Und dafür das der ADAC in einigen Teilen erhöhte Schadstoffwerte festgestellt hat, meine Kinder sitzen selten 3-4 Stunden in einer unbelüfteten Garage im Anhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (22. April 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Was soll denn teuerer Kinderwagenanhänger an mehr Sicherheit bieten, wenn diese ds CE Zeichen bereits trägt. Wenn an Auto im Worst Case das kleine Ding anfährt, da nützt euch kein teueren Kinderanhängerwagen und die Dinge sind genau so stabil.



das glaube ich nicht so ganz, sorry ... 
ich stand vor der gleichen Frage, "Kranich & Co" für unter 200 Euro oder das 4-fache für ein Chariot. Und habe mich vor inzwischen 5 Jahren für ein Chariot CX1 entschieden und habe es nicht bereut. Super Verarbeitung, vernünftige Gurte (also diese dünnen Dinger bei dem Kranich .... ich weiß nicht ....), Vernünftige Kupplung und Federung, stabil, nix klappert ...  
Haben den Chariot CX1 nach 3 Jahren mit ca. 250 Euro Verlust verkauft und haben jetzt wegen Nachwuchs den Chariot CX2. Die Mädels lieben es und ich habe das Gefühl, dass Sie da drin auch sicher aufgehoben sind ! 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass wir einen Hänger sowohl für den Alltag (zu KiGa etc) wie auch für unsere MTB-Touren (natürlich keine Trails) nutzen. Und war uns die stabile Verarbeitung (Gurte, Bremse, Kupplung, Federung) und auch der Stauraum sehr wichtig.

@ lautrer: viel Erfolg auf der Suche nach dem "richtigen" Gefährt ;-)

Gruß, Peter


----------



## peter muc (22. April 2014)

sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Roelof (22. April 2014)

Ich hab unseren CX1 defakto mit 0.- Verlust ge- und verkauft. Hab mir davor einen Burley d'lite und den Cougar angesehen. Letzerer war auch teuer, da hab ich mir dann gedacht wenn schon, denn schon. Burley hat mir von der Haptik nicht sogut zugesagt wie der CX1, war eine Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus. 

Im Nachhinein betrachtet war der CX für mich die beste Wahl. Ich hab den Zwerg Treppen rauf- und runtergeschoben, und die Handbremse (nicht nur Feststellbremse) ist eine große Erleichterung bergauf und bergab gewesen.


----------



## peter muc (22. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hab den Zwerg Treppen rauf- und runtergeschoben, und die Handbremse (nicht nur Feststellbremse) ist eine große Erleichterung bergauf und bergab gewesen.



ja, kann ich bestätigen ! Perfekt zum Wandern


----------



## peter muc (22. April 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hab unseren CX1 defakto mit 0.- Verlust ge- und verkauft.



gebraucht gekauft und dann wieder verkauft ? dann geht die Rechnung natürlich auch mal mit 0 € auf ;-) Unser war neu (Spende der Oma) und wurde in den knapp 3 Jahren sehr oft und recht hart in Anspruch (etliche Km und über 20 THM) genommen. Von daher fand ich die 250 € Verlust vertretbar ;-)


----------



## peter muc (22. April 2014)

@ lautrer: wofür wird der Anhänger benutzt: KiGa und Supermarkt zum Einkaufen oder auch mal in die Berge / Wälder auf eine MTB-Tour oder Wandern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TB_KS (22. April 2014)

in anlehnung an roelof: in bezug auf den preis immer den wiederverkaufswert mit einrechnen. die gebrauchtpreise bei den chariots sind extrem hoch. 3 jahre chariot fahren kann günstiger sein als 3 jahre irgendwas billiges... und macht erheblich mehr spaß.

wir haben einen 2er chariot cougar, und noch einen ungefederten 1er chariot (k.a. welches modell). hab nicht das gefühl, dass der anhänger in der stadt unbedingt gefedert sein muss, wenn man bei den bordsteinen aufpasst und vielleicht dickere reifen mit wenig luft montiert. im wald siehts natürlich anders aus.

außerdem sind die dinger die besseren Kinderwagen. kein wackeln, knarzen und selbst mit dem breiten 2er kommt man besser durch den supermarkt als mit dem "normalen" kinderwagen. Sind extrem wendig!


----------



## Manson-007 (22. April 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Das wichtige Prüfzeichen ist das GS Siegel, CE spielt in dem Zusammenhang keine nennenswerte Rolle.
> 
> Ich kann der Croozer empfehlen, haben uns den vor 4 Jahren zugelegt und sind voll auf zufrieden. Zudem liegt er preislich in einem vernünftigem Rahmen.
> 
> Und dafür das der ADAC in einigen Teilen erhöhte Schadstoffwerte festgestellt hat, meine Kinder sitzen selten 3-4 Stunden in einer unbelüfteten Garage im Anhänger.



Naja, unser Sohn ist wohl der Beweis dafür, daß die teueren Dinge sicherlich nicht schaden, aber so richtig Nutzen bringen sie auch nicht. Die angeblich Dicke Luft von ADAC (Wenn man unbedingt alles glauben will, was ADAC schreibt ) hat ihn auf jeden Fall nicht geschadet. Er ist kerngesund, ausserdem gut in der Schule und spielt nebenbei ganz hervorragend Klarinette. Also den Fall schön flach halten und nicht übertreiben


----------



## Roelof (22. April 2014)

peter muc schrieb:


> ...
> außerdem sind die dinger die besseren Kinderwagen. kein wackeln, knarzen und selbst mit dem breiten 2er kommt man besser durch den supermarkt als mit dem "normalen" kinderwagen...


Meine Rede


----------



## Manson-007 (22. April 2014)

Lasst mal nachdenken, wofür so ein Kinderanhänger in 99% verwendet wird ...

1. Im Alltag durch die Stadt.
Unserer K-Anhänger hatte in den 3 Jahren weder geklappert, noch irgendwelche Defekte. Es steht lediglich kein Croozer drauf 

2. Das Teil in den Supermarkt zu schieben ist schon eine Zumutung für alle. Abgesehen davon, sehe ich extrem selten ein Croozer und Co. Im Supermarkt (und ich gehe jeden Tag einkaufen).

3. Lange Fahrten durch die Gegend kann man mit jedem K-Anhänger durchführen.

1 % von den Rest ...

fahren damit im Gelände damit fahren.
Hand auf Herz, wieviele von euch haben wirklich die Kondition, den Anhänger + Kinder + Gepäck eine Tour mit Min.steigung von 12% zu meistern ? Persönlich kenne ich nur einen extrem durchtrainierten Typ, der mit dem Anhänger über die Alpen fuhr und zwar nicht auf Serpetin, sondern auf Waldautobahn. Bei solchen Fällen sehe ich es auch ein, daß man so einen Kinderanhänger benötigt. Allein wenn man im Schwarzwald damit fährt, platzt einem das Herz nach 20 Km und warum sehe ich nie so einen Kinderanhänger, wenn ich unterwegs bin ?

4. Die Croozer sehen besser aus ... Da stimme ich 100% zu  - Das war's aber auch dann. Wer mehr Wert auf die Optik legt, soll doch ruhig so was kaufen, wirklich Gegenagrumente sehe ich hier keine.


----------



## trolliver (22. April 2014)

Beim "der bessere Kinderwagen" kommt es sicher auch auf den Kinderwagen an. Wenn wir nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs sind, nehmen wir lieber den Kinderwagen anstelle des Chariot. Wobei der als Kinderwagen, wenn man sowieso damit unterwegs ist, nicht schlecht ist.

Ansonsten finde ich den Chariot Cougar 1 super vom Fahrverhalten her, Waldautobahn ist überhaupt kein Thema. Auch das Grundkonzept finde ich nach wie vor klasse. Für die meisten unserer Touren hätte es jedoch auch ein günstigerer getan, zumindest, seit wir nicht mehr in der Nähe der Berge wohnen. Und mit dem Wissen von heute würde ich auch schauen, ob ich einen Kinderanhänger finde, der wirklich regendicht ist (ist der Chariot nicht!). Zudem gefällt mir das Verdeck nicht. Es hält zwar bislang, macht mit den nicht genau passenden Klettverschlüssen und der labberigen Klarsichtplane keinen so guten Eindruck. Befestigungsmöglichkeiten beim Einrollen sind ebenfalls stark verbesserungswürdig. Für 1000 Euro mit den paar Extras ist er mir nicht gut genug.

EDIT: 12% hätte ich auch in besseren Zeiten kaum mit Anhänger, Kind und Gepäck geschafft. Das ist mit Gepäck allein schon der Hammer gewesen, für mich und Mitreisende jedenfalls. Wir haben früher Gepäck und Anhänger getrennt: der eine das, der andere das. So ging's. Aber eine richtige Tour über mehrere Tage haben wir leider nicht gemacht mit dem Ding.


----------



## Heiko-78 (23. April 2014)

Schon mal an den SingleTrailer von ToutTerrain gedacht? Ist zwar nicht die Preisklasse vom ursprünglich angedachten Modell, ist aber auch nicht viel teurer als die oben genannten hochwertigen Alternativen. Den Singletrailer kann ich nur empfehlen, einziger Nachteil: Mann kann das Ding nicht ohne Fahrrad benutzen (als Kinderwagen etc.). Beim 29er müsste man allerdings mal schauen, ob das Rad nicht zu groß ist, beim 26er ist allerdings üppig Platz, so dass es passen sollte. Am Freitag werd ich das ganze an mein neues 27,5er hängen und abschätzen, ob es auch am 29er passen sollte. Einzige Einschränkung beim Fahren sind Treppen mit mehr als zwei Stufen und entsprechende Absätze im Gelände, weil die Stange dann ans Hinterrad kommt. Beim Springen würde es das Problem sicherlich nicht geben. Dies würde ich jedoch auch nicht empfehlen... ;-)


----------



## Manson-007 (23. April 2014)

Wozu kauft man dann dieses höllisch teueres Zeug, wenn so viel Einschränkungen vorhanden sind ????????? Nur weil teuer ist ?


----------



## Heiko-78 (23. April 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Wozu kauft man dann dieses höllisch teueres Zeug, wenn so viel Einschränkungen vorhanden sind ????????? Nur weil teuer ist ?



@Manson-007 Weil einen die Einschränkungen nicht stören und die Vorteile einfach genial sind. Hast Du Dir das Ding überhaupt mal angesehen? Ich brauche damit nicht spazierengehen und springen werde ich mit meinem Sohnemann im Hänger wohl auch nicht. Zumindest nicht mehr als zwei Treppenstufen. Habe ich Deine Frage damit ausreichend beantwortet?


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Schon mal an den SingleTrailer von ToutTerrain gedacht? Ist zwar nicht die Preisklasse vom ursprünglich angedachten Modell, ist aber auch nicht viel teurer als die oben genannten hochwertigen Alternativen. Den Singletrailer kann ich nur empfehlen, einziger Nachteil: Mann kann das Ding nicht ohne Fahrrad benutzen (als Kinderwagen etc.). Beim 29er müsste man allerdings mal schauen, ob das Rad nicht zu groß ist, beim 26er ist allerdings üppig Platz, so dass es passen sollte. Am Freitag werd ich das ganze an mein neues 27,5er hängen und abschätzen, ob es auch am 29er passen sollte. Einzige Einschränkung beim Fahren sind Treppen mit mehr als zwei Stufen und entsprechende Absätze im Gelände, weil die Stange dann ans Hinterrad kommt. Beim Springen würde es das Problem sicherlich nicht geben. Dies würde ich jedoch auch nicht empfehlen... ;-)







geht mit`m 29er (RH L)
Wenn man nur mit dem Hänger biken will, gibt`s einfach nix ausser dem Singletrailer. Alles andereist eben max für die Stadt, selbst Forststrassen will ich meinem jetzt 9 Monate altem Sohn ohne Federung nicht zumuten.


----------



## Heiko-78 (24. April 2014)

daniel77 schrieb:


> geht mit`m 29er (RH L)
> Wenn man nur mit dem Hänger biken will, gibt`s einfach nix ausser dem Singletrailer. Alles andereist eben max für die Stadt, selbst Forststrassen will ich meinem jetzt 9 Monate altem Sohn ohne Federung nicht zumuten.



Wer das Ding einmal gefahren ist, kennt einfach keine Alternative mehr. Für den Fall, dass wir irgendwo hingefahren sind und den Hänger abstellen, der Kleine eingepennt ist und wir ein bisschen rumlaufen wollen (z.B. Stadtfest), haben wir oft eine Rückentrage im Gepäck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speziistspitze (24. April 2014)

Wir haben zwei Chariots, einen CSL (Sondermodell, extrem leicht) und einen Cougar 2. Den CSL lieben wir. Wir hatten nur die Chariots als Kinderwagen, als Nummer zwei da war eben den 2-Sitzer. Die Federung ist eine feine Sache, allerdings bei einem Neugeborenen federt da nicht viel. Der 2-Sitzer ist auch natürlich träge und unhandlich im Vergleich zum 1-Sitzer.
Unser 1-Sitzer (CSL) ist ungefedert und hat inzwischen nach fünf Jahren an die 10000km drauf. Wir sind viel im Wald gejoggt, zum radeln hauptsächlich das Rennrad benutzt. Inzwischen merkt man deutliche Gebrausspuren, Verdeck ist ausgeblichen und die alles etwas 'locker'. Aber das Teil fährt und falls noch ein drittes kommt, werden eben noch ein paar km draufgespult.

Falls man das Teil intensiv nutzt, lohnt sich eine hohe Investition, um ab und an damit zu radeln würde ich einen Croozer empfehlen. Eventuell mit Big Apple Bereifung.

Spezi


----------



## brathuhn (29. Juli 2014)

als alternativen einspurigen Hänger kann ich auch den Kolofogo sehr empfehlen!

www.kolofogo.com/de

Ein Testhänger steht hier bei mir im Allgäu.

Ich bin schlicht begeistert - vollwertiger Kinderwagen, geländegängiger Hänger und Zugstange für Kinderrad in einem! Top!

habt ihr Fragen? Gerne per PN an mich.

LG


----------



## Koohgie (9. Oktober 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/thomas.kogut.9/posts/618016631654910

kolofogo in action, übrigens.... bin ihn im 29´er scott scale größe M und in einem L nukeproof mega 2012 ohne probleme am fahren, am nuke ist die reverbe verbaut alles kein thema....


----------

